# Just got a red light ticket today. Can I still drive for uber/lyft?



## Chrisw (Feb 11, 2016)

I'm quitting my job and moving to Columbus Ohio in a month and was heavily reliant on becoming an Uber/Lyft driver ASAP as a source of income until I could land a gig.

Well today I blew it big time. 

I work as a courier driver here in San Diego using a company car and I got a ticket for failing to make a complete stop at a red light while making a right turn. This is a one point offense and I can't erase it with traffic school because I was driving a commercial vehicles at the time.

How strict are Ubers requirements? Can I kiss my uber/lyft career goodbye?

PS I have no other tickets or accident on my record going back 6 years 

Thanks


----------



## cin90 (Nov 12, 2015)

I'm sure you can fly under the radar for at least the next month or so...


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

Chrisw said:


> I'm quitting my job and moving to Columbus Ohio in a month and was heavily reliant on becoming an Uber/Lyft driver ASAP as a source of income until I could land a gig.
> 
> Well today I blew it big time.
> 
> ...


Uber strict with requirements? They are now openly hiring on some with past criminal convictions as they continue to scrape the bottom of the barrell. One ticket on your part shouldnt be a problem in Ubers eyes.


----------



## Chrisw (Feb 11, 2016)

How about lyft?


----------



## DatShoGuy (Jan 25, 2016)

No Lyft in Columbus, OH. The city chased them out. However, state over ruled laws that made Lyft leave, so they may return some day.


----------



## Chrisw (Feb 11, 2016)

Oh wow. Good to know. So it's only Uber in Columbus?


----------



## DatShoGuy (Jan 25, 2016)

Yes, only Uber. Columbus hasn't been friendly to rideshare companies. Uber stuck it out but Lyft tucked tail and ran.


----------



## Lando74 (Nov 23, 2014)

I had a ticket or two when I signed on. Got another after. I don't think I've exceeded 2 in 24 months at any point. But as long as it's a minor violation and not too many of them you should be fine. Everyone gets tickets.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Murder, maybe, but no, a red light traffic ticket isn't going to mean anything to Uber.

Are they even legal in your state? In many states they aren't and can be ignored.


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

Do red light tickets even count as citations? Most areas they're just fines.


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

Pay the ticket. Dont say anything that's all you can do. fuber has way bigger problems then that. The ticket sucks they are like $100.00.


----------



## DatShoGuy (Jan 25, 2016)

No Lyft and no red light cameras in Columbus. Just like Lyft, we also had red light cameras - but they were found unconstitutional. All of the red light cameras have either been taken down or covered. However, you certainly can still go cow tipping in Columbus, OH.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

DatShoGuy said:


> However, you certainly can still go cow tipping in Columbus, OH.


Is that straight from the tourism brochure? Things to do in Columbus: Spitting, drinking soda, and cow tipping?


----------



## DatShoGuy (Jan 25, 2016)

Not just soda, it's gotta be Mountain Dew!


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

Did you get stopped by an actual officer for that ticket? Most camera tickets have no impact on points, being a fine rather than an actual moving violation, but then again some cities make them a bit harsher.

We are technically allowed to still have red light cameras operational here, but they have to be personally manned by a live officer...so basically there's no point and I'm not aware of anywhere in the state that has been willing to do so.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

I had a moving violation (failure to yield in a yield zone) a few months before I applied and it obviously had no impact.


----------



## Chrisw (Feb 11, 2016)

Yes I got popped by an actual cop. The fine here is $500+ and a point in your record :-/


----------



## Chrisw (Feb 11, 2016)

Also they outlawed red light cameras in CA years ago


----------



## SafeT (Nov 23, 2015)

Ticket lawyers can get that dismissed prob. Give one a call. It's a scam. You pay the lawyer and everyone is happy.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Chrisw said:


> Also they outlawed red light cameras in CA years ago


Not true, they are still used in some cities. There is a bill that didn't pass last year, they are retrying to outlaw/regulate red lights closer, that is up for a vote this year.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Bill actually died again a couple weeks ago.

https://leginfo.legislature.ca.gov/faces/billNavClient.xhtml?bill_id=201520160AB1160


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

Nothing to worry about. You might try and appeal it, Google how to beat it. I was pulled over for not stopping at a stop sign, which was bogus and I won with a good defense. I didn't need a lawyer. Now if you have a CDL you should get a lawyer.


----------



## J W (Nov 23, 2015)

I got hired and my license was suspended when they did their check. They dont care


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Doesn't Uber require that you be licensed in the state for a year before you can drive for them?


----------



## Musical Insurance Guy (Jan 6, 2016)

Chrisw said:


> I'm quitting my job and moving to Columbus Ohio in a month and was heavily reliant on becoming an Uber/Lyft driver ASAP as a source of income until I could land a gig.
> 
> Well today I blew it big time.
> 
> ...


Welcome to Ohio! It sounds like most of your concerns for moving to Ohio and driving for Uber here, have been answered. You should also know that the laws in Ohio regarding insurance are in the middle of changing now. New laws were passed regarding ride share insurance in December, effective in March. To make sure you have insurance during period one (from when you are available to accept a ride, until you accept a ride and are on your way), you need to have the ride share option added to your personal car insurance. Without it, you likely have an insurance 'gap' during that time. Let us know if we can answer any additional questions regarding this.


----------



## donzoh1 (Nov 30, 2015)

I'm interested in providing feedback to any drivers facing red light camera citations, especially in California.


----------



## steel108 (Dec 19, 2015)

Chrisw said:


> Also they outlawed red light cameras in CA years ago


LOL they aren't outlawed in CA. What are you talking about. They aren't enforced in LA, but every other county still enforces


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Chrisw said:


> I'm quitting my job and moving to Columbus Ohio in a month and was heavily reliant on becoming an Uber/Lyft driver ASAP as a source of income until I could land a gig.
> 
> Well today I blew it big time.
> 
> ...


Sure, but go to traffic school and get it expunged


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

steel108 said:


> LOL they aren't outlawed in CA. What are you talking about. They aren't enforced in LA, but every other county still enforces


The latest info I read said that only 39 communities now use them, down from 110 at one time.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

So what exactly is Uber's policy on tickets? Like I had zero tickets when I signed up. Now that I am, how many or exactly what tickets will get you deactivated? how does Uber even find out you have a ticket?

Also, to the OP, I see you are worried about Uber, but the courier service you work for doesn't mind tickets at all?


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Chrisw said:


> I'm quitting my job and moving to Columbus Ohio in a month and was heavily reliant on becoming an Uber/Lyft driver ASAP as a source of income until I could land a gig.
> 
> Well today I blew it big time.
> 
> ...


I thought traffic school wasn't allowed for commercial DRIVERS license. Did not know this was extended to commercial vehicles. You may want to check that unless you do have a commercial DL.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

If you have a commercial drivers license, you may want to go to court and fight it. Explain to the judge that it will affect your ability to be employed or find future employment. I've heard of judges throwing out or reducing charges for this reason. 

I have a commercial class "B" license, and have heard this from a couple buddies.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

It will only show up on your record if you don't go to traffic school. They only have access to your motor vehicle report.


----------

